# Outlook: quote automatisieren



## harlequin (24. Oktober 2006)

Hallo,

ich würde Outlook 2003 gerne so einrichten, dass zu beantwortende Mails automatisch mit einem > zitiert werden.

Gibt es da eine bestimmte Möglichkeit, das vom Programm formatieren zu lassen, wenn ich auf  "Antworten" klicke?

Ein Plugin namens quotefix habe ich schon angetestet, komme aber nicht klar damit.

Gruß


----------

